# فكرة سريعه عن انواع الرسومات الهندسية المستخدمه في تصميم طائرة او اي تصميم ميكانيكي



## م المصري (15 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

عندما يتخيل المصمم شكل الطائرة أو يقوم المهندس بالتفكير في فعالية أي قطعة في الطائرة تكون هذا الفكرة مجرد خيال حتى توضع على الورق.وبعد القيام بالرسم المطلوب يصبح بالإمكان مشاركة الآخرين بالفكرة المطروحة ويمكن أن تطور حسب خبرة الفريق وأفكاره. وبعدها هذه الرسومات تحول إلى قطع حقيقة.

الرسومات الهندسية هي صلة الوصل بين المصمم والمنتج
لذلك يجب أن يكون الرسم لكل قطعة بالتفصيل وتكون كل المعلومات اللازمة لتصنيعها موجودة ضمن الرسم.


كل مصانع الطائرات لديها قسم خاص بالرسم الهندسي لكن هناك ثوابت يجب استخدامها من قبل كل المصنعين
مثل مقاس الورق المستخدم , الرموز , والتخطيط العام للرسم.


وهناك عدة أنواع من الرسومات الهندسية. كل واحدة تعرض نوع معين من المعلومات وسوف أقوم بشرحها بالتفصيل


1 – الرسومات العملية (WORKING DRAWINGS)
تنقسم هذه الرسومات إلى 3 أنواع :



1-الرسم التفصيلي (DETAIL DRAWINGS)

بعد الانتهاء من تصميم الطائرة نحتاج إلى رسم تفصيلي لكل قطعة في الطائرة ويحتوي هذا الرسم على معلومات مثل : نوع المواد المستخدمة لتصنيع القطعة , وكافة المقاسات الموجودة في القطعة
غالباً ما يحتوي الرسم على عدة رسومات تحدد شكل كل وجه من أوجه القطعة. 











2-الرسم التجميعي (ASSEMBLY DRAWING)

بعد تصنيع كافة القطع تجمع مع بعضها البعض لتكون قطعة واحدة.
وهذا النوع من الرسم يبين العلاقة بين قطعتين أو أكثر.

المعلومات الموجودة في هذا الرسم تحتوي على أسماء القطع ورقم التصنيع.










3- رسومات التركيب (INSTALLATION DRAWINGS)

كل القطع المكونة من عدة أجزاء تجمع مع بعضها للتركيب على الطائرة. وفي هذا الرسم تجد طريقة وضع القطعة ومكانها النهائي على الطائرة. المعلومات الموجودة في الرسم تشابه المعلومات الموجودة في الرسم التجميعي من أسماء القطع ورقمها المصنعي ويزيد عنها الكمية المطلوبة (مثل عدد الbolts & nuts المستخدم لتثبيت القطعة).بالنسبة للقياسات غالباً لا تعطى في هذا النوع من الرسم إلا في الأماكن التي يكون فيها 
"ضبط أو تعديل لمكان القطعة adjustments "









2-الرسم المقطعي :
نحتاج لهذا النوع من الرسم عندما نريد إظهار الشكل الداخلي للقطعة لمعرفة مما يتكون لأننا لا نرى الا الشكل الخارجي ليكون عامل أمان لنا عند عمل أي صيانة أو تعديل 
ينقسم هذا النوع من الرسم إلى قسمين :

1-المقطع المحوري (REVOLVED SECTION)

يستخدم للقطع المصمتة التي لا يكون بداخلها شئ . يستخدم لإظهار الشكل العرضي للقطع الذي يمكن رؤيته.









2-المقطع المعزول (REMOVED SECTION):

تستخدم هذه الرسومات على قطع تحتوي على أجزاء داخلية ثابتة أو مرنة . مثلاً عند وجود أنبوب لنقل لسائل الهيدروليك داخل القطعة يجب مراعاة إقفال الصمام قبل البدء بأي شئ.









3-الرسم الانفجاري (EXPLODED VIEW DRAWING):
يستخدم هذا الرسم لإظهار العلاقة بين مجموعة من القطع بعد تفكيكها. يستعدنا هذا الرسم على معرفة موقع كل قطعة بالنسبة لباقي القطع. يحتوي هذا الرسم على أسماء القطع ورقمها المصنعي وعددها.









4-الرسم الكتلي (BLOCK DIAGRAMS):
يستخدم هذا النوع من الرسم لتسهيل عملية الوصول إلى المعلومات المتشعبة والمتشابكة.ويستخدم غالباً لحل المشاكل خلال عملية الصيانة.









5-رسم الأسلاك الكهربائية (ELECTRICAL WIRING DIAGRAM):
يستخدم هذا الرسم لعرض الأسلاك والرموز الكهربائية في الطائرة لكثرتها وصعوبة اقتفاء أثرها وتظهر معلومات في هذا الرسم مثل :
حجم السلك المستخدم ورقمه المصنعي والمادة المصنوعة منه.








6-الرسم التصويري (PICTORIAL DIAGRAM):
يستخدم هذا النوع من الرسومات غالباً في دليل الطيارين pilots) (handbook و كذلك في كتب التدريب. يمثل غالباً هذا النوع رسومات الأنظمة الكهربائية و الأنظمة الهيدروليكية.
ويستخدم في هذه الرسومات صور للأجزاء بدلاً من الرموز المتعارف عليها من قبل المتخصصين. ويساعد هذا النوع على فهم النظام بصورة سريعة.








7-الرسم التخطيطي (SCHEMATIC DIAGRAMS):
يستخدم هذا النوع لشرح طريقة عمل النظام وكيفية ترتيب الأجزاء في العمل وخاصية كل جزء.هذا النوع مهم جداً في تحديد المشاكل خلال الصيانة.










هذا شرح مبسط لأغلب أنواع الرسومات الهندسية المستخدمة في الطائرات

ومازال العلم الحديث يطول هذه الرسومات من حيث الواقعيه والدقه بإستخدام

أجهزه متطوره.


__________________
​


----------



## نجرو555 (15 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
لك التحية والتجل


----------



## م المصري (17 أبريل 2008)

مرور كريم يا نجرو

شرفت الموضوع و قسم الطيران ...


----------

